# Personalised Christmas Stocking



## 12tigger (May 9, 2009)

*Personalised Christmas Stocking *

Order some personalised Christmas Stockings for your loved ones this Christmas. Each stocking is an enormous 54cm long by 24cm and I can put any name on for you. 
These are flying off the shelves on Ebay so if you want some get your order in quick! Only £5.49 with free pp!
Thank you!

More Infomation


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Have you an ebay link so I can have a look at one please?


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I would be interested in having a look too


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

and me..


----------



## 12tigger (May 9, 2009)

Ha ha!

How lovely!!! 

Copy this number 250491244619

Go to ebay and paste it in the search box 

Up will come the lovely stockings! 

Thank you all!


----------

